

Gone in 60 seconds: Spambot cracks Live Hotmail CAPTCHA - hollywoodcole
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20080415-gone-in-60-seconds-spambot-cracks-livehotmail-captcha.html

======
TrevorJ
Meanwhile, I, in my ADHD state find that an increasing number of captchas tell
me I'm not human. I'm thinking of making a shirt. "Failing the turing test
since 1982"

~~~
axod
I usually have to try a captcha 4 or 5 times until I happen to guess right.
They are just getting stupid these days.

------
alyx
As somebody who has devoted a lot of hours coding up a way to efficiently and
quickly defeat a captcha system, I tip my hat to these skillful coders.

------
zkinion
I bet those people are living like kings in whatever east european country
they are in.

------
shamim316
this is awsomely amusing

